# Your thoughts about extended fence for a tablesaw



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I would like to get your thoughts and suggestions on an extended fence for my tablesaw. 

I'll be building a table to set my little table saw in in here in the future but I'm stumped on the fence. The fence that comes with it is pretty much designed just for the top itself and not really for expanding beyond it. So what I'm looking for is some guidance on 3rd party fences (if there is such a thing) that I could get to meet my needs. 

This 3rd party fence would also be utilized when I upgrade my saw to something better. Does anyone know of anything like this? Is it even made? Or are we stuck with the fence that comes with the saw? 

Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The fence is probably the most important*

part of a saw. At the risk of getting into a lengthy debate here I said it and I'm stickin' with it. A blade you can change in an instant, an underpowered motor you can "baby" but a goofy inaccurate fence will frustrate you to no end. After all they call it a rip fence for a reason and when you cut any material whether its 4" wide or 44" wide the fence is the reference. Lots of shops build a surround table for even the best and biggest table saw especially for cabinet work with sheet goods like this one from Lola Ranch with a Biesemeyer type fence: 
 As far as an aftermarket fence to recommend that would depend on your specific saw, make model etc. I personally added a Delta Unifence to a Craftsman table saw set -up I have and it works just great. I also recommend Biesemeyer highly and appreciate the way it locks up totally square each time. There are others but I have these and like them. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Gosh, Bill, can you stop posting that damn picture?:huh: I am dying of envy each time by seeing that hugely extended, multi-cast-iron, multi-fence monster-saw of yours!!!:thumbsup::blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK Al..*

I'll just post the link, no photo. Just watch CL for an older saw, or two and I can learn you how to bolt them together. In fact I give you the bolts if that will help.:laughing: If you knew how old those two saws are you'd feel a little better. I knew my habit of buying 2 of somethin I liked would pay off someday. I wonder if there's a way to connect 2 RAS together. rrich would really be pissed if I did that, he hates 'em. Evil machine he calls 'em. :yes: bill


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input Bill. The surround table is definitely in the future, what I currently have (Please keep in mind I'm just starting and don't really have the budget for a nice, big unit.) is the Ryobi 10", not the portable one with wheels, just the one with a metal stand. 

On a side note, I have read the instructions and have familiarized my self with the operation of it so no cutting my hand off then suing Ryobi. :laughing:

The fence that comes with it isn't the best and from the looks of the design, I could build a perfect surround table but would never be able to move the fence farther down the table beyond the actual saw. 

I guess what I am looking for is a system that is a seperate attachment that can be added to that surround table. You mentioned Biesemeyer so I'll look into that. I guess what started this concern of mine was trying to rip 4x8 sheets, how would I keep them somewhat straight as I move them along. (This is also something I'll learn as a beginner.) I've also considered building a panel saw which to me seems a little safer. I'm still in the process of designing my shop layout so the panel saw may still make it in there.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I'll just post the link, no photo. Just watch CL for an older saw, or two and I can learn you how to bolt them together. In fact I give you the bolts if that will help.:laughing: If you knew how old those two saws are you'd feel a little better. I knew my habit of buying 2 of somethin I liked would pay off someday. bill


Bill, thanks for your offer:yes:, but just one glance at your monster gives the whole idea: two saws bolted side by side, a few drilled holes and bolts, slight height adjustment for one of them, two mobile bases connected by rails, I guess, and 7' long rail for the fence... My problem is space, and time needed for putting all this together, sigh; my day job is still full+ time job...:yes: 

One thing also makes it sort of hindering point (for me at least): both of them will still have trunnions attached to the table, and adjusting them for truing out the blade and miter guides makes me hating contractor saws; not quite a devil:devil2: device, yet...:thumbdown:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! 
I have plenty of outboard and out feed support and just hate cutting full sheets of plywood of any thickness. I couldn't imagine cutting a full sheet on a smaller set up. However, You might extend your fence by simply attaching a "sacrificial" fence to your present stock fence. A length of 3/4 hardwood or MDF would do the trick. Just insure outfeed support for the fence and work.
In the absence of a panel saw, I simply lay the sheet on a 4X8 table (work bench) covered by 3/4" insulating foam. With thicker foam, a couple saw horses would suffice. My shopmade tracksaw yields accurate and splinter free cuts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Found your answer!*

From Amazon.com on sale $65.00 reg $212.00 includes aux fence and table extension and stand!
*SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

b4d93r said:


> The fence that comes with it isn't the best and from the looks of the design, I could build a perfect surround table but would never be able to move the fence farther down the table beyond the actual saw.
> 
> I guess what I am looking for is a system that is a seperate attachment that can be added to that surround table. You mentioned Biesemeyer so I'll look into that. I guess what started this concern of mine was trying to rip 4x8 sheets, how would I keep them somewhat straight as I move them along. (This is also something I'll learn as a beginner.)



Many of the small table saws have an integrated fence rail, some are on an angle. Primarily the aftermarket fences are designed to bolt to the front of the saw table. If, the fence is wider to the right than the saw table, an extended table can be made to the right of the main saw. The new fence rail would be bolted to the saw *and* the extension table. This makes a lengthy movement of the fence to the right of the blade to guide wide cuts.

I have one of those small bench top saws with the angled front that I take to jobsites. The front rail guide is part of the table top and not removable. With this saw, I mount it in a portable table and I use a shopmade fence that I measure to the blade for cuts. It's not as fast or as self squaring as an aftermarket "T" square type, but the configuration allows me to utilize the saw beyond its original capacities.












 





.
.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Wow!
> I have plenty of outboard and out feed support and just hate cutting full sheets of plywood of any thickness. I couldn't imagine cutting a full sheet on a smaller set up. However, You might extend your fence by simply attaching a "sacrificial" fence to your present stock fence. A length of 3/4 hardwood or MDF would do the trick. Just insure outfeed support for the fence and work.
> In the absence of a panel saw, I simply lay the sheet on a 4X8 table (work bench) covered by 3/4" insulating foam. With thicker foam, a couple saw horses would suffice. My shopmade tracksaw yields accurate and splinter free cuts.


Well let me just say it's not very easy and something i won't be doing in the near future! Or any future! I tried it once and almost knocked the saw over. Luckily, my fear of something nasty happening took immediate hold and I stopped. I did figure out the trick of laying 2x4s on the floor and using a circular saw. 

I've used saw horses before and they work just fine, I haven't mastered the skill of not sawing them in half though. :laughing:


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> From Amazon.com on sale $65.00 reg $212.00 includes aux fence and table extension and stand!
> *SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand*



YES! 

That would be perfect! I'll have to add that to my list of definite must haves! Plus it would fit nicely in a surround table.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Many of the small table saws have an integrated fence rail, some are on an angle. Primarily the aftermarket fences are designed to bolt to the front of the saw table. If, the fence is wider to the right than the saw table, an extended table can be made to the right of the main saw. The new fence rail would be bolted to the saw *and* the extension table. This makes a lengthy movement of the fence to the right of the blade to guide wide cuts.
> 
> I have one of those small bench top saws with the angled front that I take to jobsites. The front rail guide is part of the table top and not removable. With this saw, I mount it in a portable table and I use a shopmade fence that I measure to the blade for cuts. It's not as fast or as self squaring as an aftermarket "T" square type, but the configuration allows me to utilize the saw beyond its original capacities.


Mine is pretty much square all the way around which I think is cool because it allows me to build a really custom surround table. The only thing I wish it had is the metal top but for $80 what can one expect? 

I think I'll plan on using my current one for smaller items until I can get the surround table built. the shop is currently going through its development stage and a little gets done at a time. Right now the main stuff to get done is to get the "junk" better organized and situated so i'll be able to divide the shop/garage the way I want. (3/4 will be wood shop and 1/4 will be motorcycle/bicycle shop.) Once thats done then i'll probably build the main housing for the table saw.












 





.
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*upgraded saw table*

I've upgraded my saw table since the photo you posted. I now have two table saws init as well and added storage cabinets on two sides.

For most of us the shop is a work in progress. My current shop is only about 1-1/2 years old. I am always changing things and trying to get more effeciency out of my space.

Bret


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

b4d93r,

You say you have a Ryobi 10" table saw with metal legs? So do I, but I SERIOUSLY suspect that your saw and mine are radically different...



I somewhat suspect that your saw might be along the lines of the BTS12 or similar saw...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> From Amazon.com on sale $65.00 reg $212.00 includes aux fence and table extension and stand!
> *SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand*


I had one of those and loved it. I don't remember what happened to it but I don't have it now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Looks like a "green" shop!*



Lola Ranch said:


> I've upgraded my saw table since the photo you posted. I now have two table saws init as well and added storage cabinets on two sides.
> For most of us the shop is a work in progress. My current shop is only about 1-1/2 years old. I am always changing things and trying to get more effeciency out of my space. Bret


Looks like all Grizzly to me except maybe that drill press in the corner? a Jet? Interesting back to back table saws, staggered rather than side by side. I'm curious, whats your reasoning? It sure makes for a large surface and lots of storage under! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Looks like all Grizzly to me except maybe that drill press in the corner? a Jet? Interesting back to back table saws, staggered rather than side by side. I'm curious, whats your reasoning? It sure makes for a large surface and lots of storage under! :thumbsup: bill


Nope, you missed the Dewalt miter saw back there on the right. I am curious about the table saws also. Oh to have another shop that big again.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Just the way it worked out*

Bill, I didn't set out to get all Grizzly stuff. When I was equiping my shop I was looking for TS and found an ad on Craigslist that included a G1023RLX, a 15" planer, 17" band saw, 20" floor drill press, 8" paralellegram joiner, and a two HP dust collector including the cyclone separator and a bunch of fittings and also four mobil bases. The stuff was almost new, $3500 for the lot. 

I put the second saw over off the corner of the table so it would be as far out of the way of the main saw as possible.

Bret


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Shop built rip fence in Taunton Press' "Working with Table Saws". 
http://books.google.com/books?id=gnOMR3j6KMYC&lpg=PP1&dq=working%20with%20table%20saws%20taunton&pg=PA138#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

dbhost said:


> b4d93r,
> 
> You say you have a Ryobi 10" table saw with metal legs? So do I, but I SERIOUSLY suspect that your saw and mine are radically different...
> 
> ...


Yep dbhost, thats mine. I did come up with a neat idea last night though. I had recently purchased one of those 2x4 bench kits and the thought occoured to me that if I get another one I could place my table saw in it at one end. This would give me the length support I would like for ripping. I could work on something for the cross cuts but haven't figured that part out yet. That is if I didn't want to build it really wide. 

Mind you this can also be reversed and I can place it in the length side of the bench as well. Although I would have to be somewhat selective of where I placed it because the top is supported by a cross beam that runs diagonally from one corner to another. however, I could do some variation of the supports and run cross beams along the length. Anyway, there are a lot of possibilities on this idea. including maybe even making a custom top replacement with a 0 deg blade opening. I'm still working through all the ideas.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Shop built rip fence in Taunton Press' "Working with Table Saws".
> http://books.google.com/books?id=gn...ble saws taunton&pg=PA138#v=onepage&q&f=false


Cool. I'll have to look into that book. Wouldn't mind having one here at home.


----------

